# How has your city changed since 2001?



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

How has your city changed ever since the start of the 21st century? What new buildings, skyscrapers, or infrastructure have been added over the years?


----------



## Invalidate username (Dec 29, 2014)

2001








2016


----------



## raonah12 (Sep 21, 2016)

BVCBCV


----------

